# The Cat Won



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I give up, the cat has won the battle and the prize is her own "Cat Mat". 
Sasha is my youngest cat who seems to want to lay on my WIP if I dare lay it down to measure or just to put aside. Doesn't matter where I lay it, she will get on it. So instead of fighting her, wasting precious knitting time with trying to reason with her, I decided to give her, her own knitting. 
It's working, she is content to lay on her mat while I can put my work in progress wherever I need to. 
Wow, she has finally got me trained.


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

That is funny. At least you thought of a way to keep her happy so you canay your stuff down without worrying about it. We have dogs so that isn't an issue here thank goodness.


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

She is such a beautiful cat ,very pretty markings .Now you are both happy lol


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I hope you were at least able to cast off.

She is such a pretty girl - no wonder you let her have her way!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

What a pretty little calico, and of course she needs her own knitting! :mrgreen:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Awww love your cat. My cat, Fred doesn't bother with my knitting, just doesn't like me knit when I could be fussing him  Love him though.


----------



## silverseamer (Feb 12, 2012)

In our family, all the cats give the "cousin" cats Christmas gifts. One year I made several "catghans", cat-sized afghans that used up a bunch of stash bits and they were a great way to experiment with new stitch patterns. Everyone needs a piece of personal territory!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

What a cute Idea. I need to make up a couple of these so my cat quits laying on my paperwork in my office. She would really love having her own spot. My other cat likes our bed at night. Only if one paticular blanket is on it though. During the day he will not come in the house or the office to just lay around.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

That's how I lost my old shawl (it was getting kind of ratty anyhow)...cat decided it was his blankie, and he won't jump up on the bed at night unless I straighten it out for him first!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

My cat has 5 blankets which she prefers to lie on. I knitted them specially for her as she loves to lie on wool. The largest one is 36 tension squares crocheted together.
Your cat is gorgeous :-D


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

silverseamer said:


> In our family, all the cats give the "cousin" cats Christmas gifts. One year I made several "catghans", cat-sized afghans that used up a bunch of stash bits and they were a great way to experiment with new stitch patterns. Everyone needs a piece of personal territory!


What a great marketing idea. Someone should make these and sell them.....no kidding.....cat lovers who don't knit or crochet would buy these in a heartbeat.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I love this. Although I have 3 very large dogs who like to eat knitting needles so I have blankets for them. MY DIL has 4 cats, I think I might just have to make a few for them. Might keep them off the bed or clean clothes. (DIL is not a put it away person, LOL).


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

She is precious


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I give up, the cat has won the battle and the prize is her own "Cat Mat".
> Sasha is my youngest cat who seems to want to lay on my WIP if I dare lay it down to measure or just to put aside. Doesn't matter where I lay it, she will get on it. So instead of fighting her, wasting precious knitting time with trying to reason with her, I decided to give her, her own knitting.
> It's working, she is content to lay on her mat while I can put my work in progress wherever I need to.
> Wow, she has finally got me trained.


~~~~~~~~~~~

Well, she just thought it was for her. The color of the yarn matches one of her coat colors perfectly. I made a blanket once for my cat and he wouldn't have anything to do with it. Not sure if it was the choice of yarn I used--Jiffy-and it tickled his nose?


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Well, she just thought it was for her. The color of the yarn matches one of her coat colors perfectly. I made a blanket once for my cat and he wouldn't have anything to do with it. Not sure if it was the choice of yarn I used--Jiffy-and it tickled his nose?[/quote]
maybe kitty is turning into a yarn snob?


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

have you not heard dogs have owners cats have slaves- do as you are told :-D


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

insanitynz said:


> have you not heard dogs have owners cats have slaves- do as you are told :-D


That is so true. I saw a cartoon once of an old fashioned wishing well. At the base was a dog with the words coming out of his mouth "Timmy's in the well, Timmy's in the well".......on the edge of the well was a cat saying "What's for dinner?"

I thought that pretty much summed it up.


----------



## natknits (Dec 10, 2011)

Great mat for the cool cat!


----------



## Lynnpick56 (Jul 24, 2011)

Cats are not daft they have us where they want us But would we have it any other way that's why we love them. Yes ? lol.


----------



## Lynnpick56 (Jul 24, 2011)

Love that idea so does my cat


----------



## Lynnpick56 (Jul 24, 2011)

sorry trigger happy


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

One very contented cat,every ones a winner.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah cats are very good human trainers,very very rare they ever lose the battle. she's lovely though.


----------



## Lijnet (Oct 7, 2011)

Of course cats "train" their owners . . . if you were ever in doubt, read the book "The Silent Miaow" by Paul Gallico. A classic for all cat lovers. Bonus is it is able to be read in an evening.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice cat mat!! Lovely cat she reminds me of my old cat Cherley, she had slightly less calico and had to have her ears "trimmed" after getting skin cancer in the US she moved back to the UK with us and had another 6 years before going "over the bridge". I now have another, much darker, calico, who is TOTALLY SCATTY, and carries balls of wool around the house. They are certainly personalities. Better make her another one for when this one needs washing!!!!


----------



## Lizm (Aug 7, 2011)

LOL! My Kitterkat had a quilt made specially for him by Grandma!


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Ahhh yes, the path of least resistance is always the best way to travel when precious kittys are involved


----------



## Jude2444 (Feb 13, 2012)

What we don't do for our pets! Mine kept going after the ball of yarn I was working on. Now she has her own ball from some leftovers. 
I can see why you spoil your cat. She is gorgeous!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Your kitty seems to be saying "Now, why didn't you just give it to me in the first place!" She is so pretty. Love her markings. Next time she wants something, maybe you would be better off without the tug o war!


----------



## margaretcave (May 30, 2012)

Beautiful cat - my one in the avatar won't use a mat she just wants a tiara! Thinks she is a princess or something!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

She's such a pretty girl! Of course she has to take after mama and have her knitting too!


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

See how easy that was? lol


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

silverseamer said:


> In our family, all the cats give the "cousin" cats Christmas gifts. One year I made several "catghans", cat-sized afghans that used up a bunch of stash bits and they were a great way to experiment with new stitch patterns. Everyone needs a piece of personal territory!


"Catghans", what a perfect name for them.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

She looks just like my kitty. I have a calico with those orange and black and white marings. She has to constantly clean herself. She thinbks she is very dirty, when she isnt............lol. I've never seen a cat that keeps herself as clean as Maya does. Not a speck of dirt on her coat.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Lovely cat but you solved your problem.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Cats are far more intelligent than we humans give them credit for, I know first hand, I used to have two myself.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Aren't they funny creatures? Bear sits in my lap and if I knit too long without 'tribute' to him my needles get batted. As the piece gets longer and hangs in my lap I lean more left or right so it doesn't fall on him. It's cat-knitting yoga pose!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Our cat took over a cowl made of Burly Spun by Brown Sheep......there's something about that yarn cats LOVE,,,me too...
julie


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

i had a dog i had to make a dog-ghan for well to keep him company i got him a kitten[max loved cats]the kitten used to steal his blankie soo i made one for the kitten.wound up max got the kittens blankie and the kitten got max's


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful Cat,Do we have Pets or do the pets own us,My Dog seem to know what time I should be having a meal,If I am a little late he will bark,


----------



## Terry Tice (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness, she is beautiful and really deserves her own knitted mat.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful cat!


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

I love that you made your cat her own mat. Its my dog that is always into my yarn. I guess I just have to knit him his own blanket.


----------



## dsimp4 (Nov 24, 2011)

My 2 cats won't bother my yarn or WIP, but my 2 yr old Shitzu, by the name of TAZ, cannot resist unraveling any WIP or skeins of yarn he can possibly get to. I have to keep my yarn totally out of his reach or in totes just to keep it safe. I so far have 5 skeins to untangle and have started 3 projects totally over in the past 6 months due to the fact that somebody left the door open to my craft room. He definitely lives up to his name, lol. And only needs about 3-5 minutes alone to totally destroy a WIP or 2-3 skeins of yarn. Definitely learned my lesson not to lay my WIP down even long enough to get a drink of water from the next room. LOL.


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

She is so pretty and her blanket is too!!!


----------



## Retiredinpa (Sep 25, 2011)

Pretty kitty. I'm sure she assumed it was hers. Isn't it all about the cat? It is in my house!


----------



## Lisa in TX (Aug 10, 2011)

You have a beautiful cat. I have 3 dogs, my cat of 17 years past a few years ago but each animal had picked out something I have made and claimed them. I does my heart good to see someone even if they have 4 legs enjoying my work of love.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Great solution.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you! She is my "grandcat", my daughter moved to a leased house and restrictions wouldn't allow inside pets, so she came home with Grandma.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, I've had a couple of "Grands" in the past during different phases of the kid's life.... My Ditto was a calicao of similar marking but with one black eye patch.... Motley has a quilt in the works and does love to lie on "islands" of fabric but her very faovoite is a fringe seamed flannel quilt I did for DH. She preferes to sit on *my* lap.... but it is just impossible to resist the lure of that blankie. I think I have a bunch of cat print flannels upstairs and will have toak her one of her own if she makes it to this winter. We also exchange silly gifts with the girl's pets so it won't go to waste, no matter what....

Nice that Sasha can have a window view.... She is a sweetheart...


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

She's a beautiful girl! I indulge my kitties, too. Just this morning I found myself knitting in an odd position so Finnigan could snuggle on my lap. My girl, Sofie, is happy to just sit nearby, but Jackson is a menace with knitting. He loves to chew the needles and the cords. I have to watch him every second!


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

But you made it in her favorite colors. how could she not love this gift from you?


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Too cute! I actually knit little cat mats for my cats...it sort of solved the problem lol


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful cat!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Oh how sweet. she was trying to tell you all along that she just wanted her own little piece of your knitting!


laurelarts said:


> I give up, the cat has won the battle and the prize is her own "Cat Mat".
> Sasha is my youngest cat who seems to want to lay on my WIP if I dare lay it down to measure or just to put aside. Doesn't matter where I lay it, she will get on it. So instead of fighting her, wasting precious knitting time with trying to reason with her, I decided to give her, her own knitting.
> It's working, she is content to lay on her mat while I can put my work in progress wherever I need to.
> Wow, she has finally got me trained.


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

Beautiful cat. Mine prefer to be inside my knitting bags, but also enjoy sitting on my wip.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't have cats but do have a dog that thinks he is a lap dog. He is about 48 lbs. In the winter when it gets cold we don't keep the house to warm, he does like to curl up in my lap under what every I am working on.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

We must keep our cats happy


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

she reminds me of a kitten i had 36years ago .when i went into hospital to have my daughter she got run over still miss her


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Pretty girl. Nice mat. Nice grandma.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

I have been knitting kitty blankets for a rescue farm and they are well received. Recently I found a nest that can be crocheted in sizes to fit from 1 to a whole new family.
Your kitten is just gorgeous. I just love my cats so much.
They really are a great source of amusement.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I give up, the cat has won the battle and the prize is her own "Cat Mat".
> Sasha is my youngest cat who seems to want to lay on my WIP if I dare lay it down to measure or just to put aside. Doesn't matter where I lay it, she will get on it. So instead of fighting her, wasting precious knitting time with trying to reason with her, I decided to give her, her own knitting.
> It's working, she is content to lay on her mat while I can put my work in progress wherever I need to.
> Wow, she has finally got me trained.


Beautiful cat I miss my kitty


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

She is such a cutie. She deserves to have her own place to sit while you knit. One of my kitties used to love to paw the ball of yarn I was working on (you know when they push on the mother's nipple to get milk). He used to almost go into a trance. I had to give him is own ball of yarn so that I could work. It had to soft and not too tightly wound. I miss that about him(he is no longer with us). I still think of him every time I knit. enjoy your furry friend.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Your cat is a trend setter. Now all the cats will have to have their own blankets to lie on!


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

Awww, she's precious!!! Mat is lovely too


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I bet she thought she would never get you trained! Good story!!!


----------



## Vaded (Jun 9, 2012)

How neat, I also have a calico cat and when she was a kitten she wanted to play with the yarn so I made a small ball of yarn which she plays with. Of course, they get batted under the furniture and now has me trained to get a dusting wand to retrieve it for her. My other cat does not have any interest in these yarn balls.

Ginny


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

She is beautiful, and she looks happy now too.. I bet it has something to do with your scent on the rug you made her that makes it better than a store bought pad.. My kitty lays on the laundry and my sewing if I leave it out.. So far my knitting has been ok.. LOL unless I leave it on the sewing table... thats her's when I'm not using it.. she has her own chair that my bear is using in my avatar. Its high enough to sit and watch the birds... she's a spoiled little thing...


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

How cute she is! She was smart enough to get you to knit one that compliments her fur, too!

Jan


----------



## pking (May 25, 2012)

See, you got the message. That is so cute. Beautiful cat. We just made our pastor an afghan and with the leftover squares made his dog one too. We figured if we did that maybe the dog wouldn't want to use the big one. Looks like it's working for you. :lol:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> I bet she thought she would never get you trained! Good story!!!


She has the whole household trained 
I have had cats my whole life. The last few that we have lost were all in the 15-17 years old range. Every time I tell my husband "no more...it hurts too much to lose them", then God will drop one in our laps so to speak, one will show up at the house (someone dumps them), or in this case, Grandma to the rescue. So I guess I'll always have a few, right now we have 5 cats and 3 dogs. Here she is with Rudi my shadow.


----------



## westwood (Dec 9, 2011)

Great solution - beautiful cat.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Your cat is absolutely beautiful! I have two cats; one is not interested in my knitting but, the other is interested in the balls of yarn which he likes to push to the floor & see how badly he can wrap it around the furniture. I gave him his own ball of yarn which he did use for a short time but, he didn't like it as much as he likes mine. I had a dog who passed away at the age of 15 & she took over an old afghan that I had knit so I just let her have it. She & the cats would sleep on it. After she died, the cats would have nothing to do with the afghan even though I washed & dried it thoroughly. Animals are amazing creatures.


----------



## helenna (Mar 21, 2012)

It's the same with my son's cat. He loves to lie on anything knitted.
Lovely cat.


----------



## GANDY (Oct 27, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL baby - I LOVE cats. She/He could lay on any of my knitting !!!!!!

Gandy


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

Great idea. I have knit these little mats or snuggles for the Humane Society. It helps the cats and dogs to have a little blanket in their enclosures. The animal can take it with them if adopted. The Humane Society just likes to be able to machine wash and dry them. It is a good way to use up leftover yarn, also.


----------



## bretsfp (Apr 14, 2012)

mammakim said:


> That is funny. At least you thought of a way to keep her happy so you canay your stuff down without worrying about it. We have dogs so that isn't an issue here thank goodness
> 
> I have a miniature poodle who will grab my knitting and run thru the house with it!


----------



## YvonneZ (Feb 28, 2012)

Sasha is lovely, and has you wound right around her little paw it seems : )


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

What a gorgeous cat! Glad she's now been out-mastered her master! My cockapoo also loves lying on my knitting. When it's in my hands, he snuggles as close as he possibly can and makes it difficult for me to knit. Given my many forgotten yarn-overs, I'm quite sure it's his fault and not mine........ That's my story, and I'm sticking to it! Tee hee.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

She is a beautiful Cat.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Yet again an example that our cats allow US to live with them, not the other way around. Just a suggestion for all you cat lovers, I bought my cat her own cat heating pad. Yes, that's what I said, they make a heating pad just for cats. If you can't find it in your local pet supply store, you can find them online. No controls so that you set it to hot. They are set at just the right temp for our sweet furballs. I fixed up a basket with heating pad and a knitted blanket on top and I'm telling you that became her favorite spot in the entire house. Especially as she got older and had arthritis problems it was a welcome relief for her. Never bothered my knitting again. Didn't even sleep with me any more - she much preferred her heating pad.  BTW Sasha is just stunning!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, she is SO pretty and dainty. I LOVE her. She looks so contented. I'm glad you have made her happy.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Lovely, colour co-ordinated dog and cat!!!
I have 4 cats, 1 epileptic, 1 type 2 diabetic, 1 like a ball on legs, although she doesn't eat much and 1 very quiet black one (no problems with her so fingers crossed it stays that way). I also feed 2 stray cats and 4 hedgehogs!!!! Costs a fortune.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

What a pretty girl. Love her eyes!


----------



## Linda-Gail (Sep 25, 2011)

Cats truly are the smartest creatures on the face of the earth. They get everything they want, and they don't pay a dime! I wish I were as smart.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Your cat is beautiful with such lovely colours. Glad she likes her very own blanket!


----------



## animal lover (May 3, 2012)

My mom is having the same problem. She just adopted a cat and he's a real boy!! He get's into EVERYTHING!! She can't knit while he's around. One time she even went into the bathroom to knit. Now I think she puts him in her room. I on the other hand have 3 cats and I can knit with them right there with me. I'm going to tell her about how you fix your problem. Maybe it will work for her. 
 Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

They're pretty insistent aren't they? Beautiful cat.


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

I love cats. So I apologize for my first look going straight to your sweet kitty. She made me smile just to see her.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

Made to match! and made to measure!


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

That is so funny and boy, does she look content! See? We humans ARE trainable! ;-)


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

My husband says that they own the place, we just work here for them......that's o.k. they are a joy. If I were rich, I would be that crazy old woman with all the cats.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

One of my cats, Wiley, loves to lay on my knitted items too


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Jean-What a beautiful calico. She certainly looks very content on her own cat mat. Denise


----------



## KC11 (Sep 26, 2011)

That is SO cat! We have 3 cats that dictate their wants and their needs (especially their wants!) Ritz Crac


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

She is very pretty. Glad she finally got you to behave.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I love the fact that your cat is color coordinated with the blanket, what a good mom you are.


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

Too funny. Glad she's happy which makes you happy  Cute cat btw.


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> I give up, the cat has won the battle and the prize is her own "Cat Mat".
> Sasha is my youngest cat who seems to want to lay on my WIP if I dare lay it down to measure or just to put aside. Doesn't matter where I lay it, she will get on it. So instead of fighting her, wasting precious knitting time with trying to reason with her, I decided to give her, her own knitting.
> It's working, she is content to lay on her mat while I can put my work in progress wherever I need to.
> Wow, she has finally got me trained.


My cats and dogs have lots of knitted and crocheted blankets that I've made. To some extent it discourages them from nesting on my various WIPs. When they do we usually end up with an argument as to whether they are going to continue lying on it or I am going to continue knitting it. I settle the argument with 'I'm bigger than you are so gerroff'. I try to remember to put my WIPs in a drawer, cupboard or covered basket to avoid another 'Oh, look, Ma's left this for us. How kind!!'. There are lots of torties in this area and we have three. Two are tri-colours like your Sasha, one is brindled.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

I believe that expressive face of hers is saying...'well, it took it long enough to figure it out!' Cute kitty, and well deserving, I'm sure!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful kitty with a lovely matching mat. You are such a loyal friend to your little mistress. I am going to have to make some of these up to keep my friends happy too. Great idea!


----------



## violist (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm new to this forum. If I put my knitting down to answer the telephone or get a cup of tea or anything, I return to fine the cat (Bella) curled up snoozing in the middle of it. I think the cat mat is a fantastic idea. A friend takes leftover bits of yarn and knits little balls. When she stuff them she slips in a little dried catnip. My cat loves them -- bats them around, chases them, them in the air. It's cute to watch.


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

violist said:


> I'm new to this forum. If I put my knitting down to answer the telephone or get a cup of tea or anything, I return to fine the cat (Bella) curled up snoozing in the middle of it. I think the cat mat is a fantastic idea. A friend takes leftover bits of yarn and knits little balls. When she stuff them she slips in a little dried catnip. My cat loves them -- bats them around, chases them, them in the air. It's cute to watch.


Hello and welcome.
Great idea with the catnip. Some of my lot (I have 17) are addicted to catmint. They lie in it, roll in it and breathe in the scent of it. Then they stagger around the garden like someone who's had a few too many. Portia is the worst; she nearly killed a clump of catmint by trying to hatch it too much.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

violist said:


> I'm new to this forum. If I put my knitting down to answer the telephone or get a cup of tea or anything, I return to fine the cat (Bella) curled up snoozing in the middle of it. I think the cat mat is a fantastic idea. A friend takes leftover bits of yarn and knits little balls. When she stuff them she slips in a little dried catnip. My cat loves them -- bats them around, chases them, them in the air. It's cute to watch.


Violist!!! Welcome!!! As you can see, we talk about everything and anything. It's a great bunch of knitters and crocheters here. Be sure and post Bella's cat mat when you get it done. Love the idea of the dried catnip. We have cat mint in our garden and the cats do the "drunken sailor" bit with it as well.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

And I thought my cats had me trained! How sweet that your kitty now has her own blankie to lie on--and that she'll leave your stuff alone as a consequence.

Hazel


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a cat that needs to lie on something of mine. He refused to get in a chair until I put a worn shirt of mine there. He is like that about every spot in the house. They have such unique ways of connecting with us. Got to love them.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Shall we call her "Knitty Kitty' Lol


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

My cat, Jack, loves to lay in the middle of my work also. It doesn't matter whether it is my quilting, knitting,laundry, whatever! But he is so cute that I can't get angry with him. 
Your kitty is so sweet.
I have a magnet (used to have it at work) that says: I work like a dog so my cat can live like royalty. So true.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

begarcia44 said:


> Shall we call her "Knitty Kitty' Lol


Absolutely :thumbup:  :lol:


----------



## ChatChewSew (Aug 9, 2011)

I think Sasha's mother was very wise to add some pattern interest and color personalization. Just another way to affirm our feline children's value! Otherwise, your "bargaining" might not have worked!)


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Join the club! I think most of us do that. Right now the black cat is peering over my shoulder trying to decide if there is room for her in my lap. Yeah! She just went to DH! I will have some breathing space!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I love your calico. We have one also. Did you know that 90% of calico's are female? Read that somewhere. Our Missy likes my bed and also the clothes basket if there is laundry in it.


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Sasha is beautiful! And she looks like she might be saying - Finally I got thru to her and she made something for me!!!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

My local craft club often knit blankets for the local cat sanctuary. The poor homeless pussy cats must find a lot of comfort snuggling into them.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

What a cute story! Gorgeous cat! DD has always wanted a cat like that, but our last two strays ended up in our backyard and we didn't get a choice.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

She reminds me of my two calico cats, Peaches liked the afghan on the back of the couch and Muffin would take bobbins that had yarn wound almost full - she would line them up on a step going upstairs - several times I had my WIP go sailing thru the family room because the bobbin she wanted was attached to a sweater. Both have since gone to kitty heaven - I miss them.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I give up, the cat has won the battle and the prize is her own "Cat Mat".
> Sasha is my youngest cat who seems to want to lay on my WIP if I dare lay it down to measure or just to put aside. Doesn't matter where I lay it, she will get on it. So instead of fighting her, wasting precious knitting time with trying to reason with her, I decided to give her, her own knitting.
> It's working, she is content to lay on her mat while I can put my work in progress wherever I need to.
> Wow, she has finally got me trained.


I can relate. My dogs have me pretty well trained!
They patiently sit and wait until I have their doggy blankets staightened out before they go nighty-night.
Just noticed that you are in NC. So Hello from a fellow Tar Heel knitter and pet lover.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

How could you help but to do her bidding? She's such a pretty girl! :lol:


----------



## Ruth Niedzielak (Sep 11, 2011)

My two cats have learned that they can stay on my lap when I'm knitting as long as they don't chew on the yarn.
The brighter the yarn the more they purr.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Smart Kitty! LOL


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

mammakim said:


> That is funny. At least you thought of a way to keep her happy so you canay your stuff down without worrying about it. We have dogs so that isn't an issue here thank goodness.


Oh, dear, I hope you didn't speak too soon! My parents had a Jack Russell terrier who "loved" my knitting...and one suit with wooden buttons. So did the cat love that suit. Between them they loved it to death!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I've been making Kitty Knitty's (copyright 2009 ) for several years. One of my cats, Bear, loves my knitting and would actually dig a current project out of my basket to lie upon. So, I made him is own Kitty Knitty. DO you think he'll lay on it? Nooooooooooooooo...wants what's on the needles. However, this has been a big hit with my friends and customers. 

I usually use Homespun, cos it's nice n soft and washes up well. i just cast on a bunch of stitches, depending upon the girth of the cat and garter stitch till I'm done. I've probably made 3 dozen or so and always get a call when there is a new feline member joining a family!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> I've been making Kitty Knitty's (copyright 2009 ) for several years. One of my cats, Bear, loves my knitting and would actually dig a current project out of my basket to lie upon. So, I made him is own Kitty Knitty. DO you think he'll lay on it? Nooooooooooooooo...wants what's on the needles. However, this has been a big hit with my friends and customers.
> 
> I usually use Homespun, cos it's nice n soft and washes up well. i just cast on a bunch of stitches, depending upon the girth of the cat and garter stitch till I'm done. I've probably made 3 dozen or so and always get a call when there is a new feline member joining a family!


Do you market them? If so, can you post a link?


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Guess you got the message, she just wanted you to knit her something. Such a beauty.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Lovely little cat! Funny you should write about the cat laying (or is it lying?) on your knitting. Yesterday I finished a feather and fan baby blanket for my cousin's daughter. Spread it out on the bed and kind of patted it square, if you know what I mean. Got out something to measure it with so I could add notes to the pattern and all of a sudden here's my 1/2 Siamese female pouncing on the yardstick, pausing, and then just plain planting her feet on the blanket. Couldn't blame her as it is very soft (Bernat Cotton Tots yarn) but I made her get off it anyway!


----------



## P.T. Painter (Jun 3, 2012)

Such a pretty kitty!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

mochamarie said:


> Lovely little cat! Funny you should write about the cat laying (or is it lying?) on your knitting. Yesterday I finished a feather and fan baby blanket for my cousin's daughter. Spread it out on the bed and kind of patted it square, if you know what I mean. Got out something to measure it with so I could add notes to the pattern and all of a sudden here's my 1/2 Siamese female pouncing on the yardstick, pausing, and then just plain planting her feet on the blanket. Couldn't blame her as it is very soft (Bernat Cotton Tots yarn) but I made her get off it anyway!


The word you are looking for is "absconding with"...yes, yes, that IS one word. In my world.


----------



## Winds Free (Apr 20, 2011)

She's so pretty.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

She is beautiful and she knows what she wants. Cats rule the house :thumbup:


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

isn't she beautiful and she should have had her own mat long ago!???I dont dare put my pattern down mine loves to ly on anything paper she also is calico


----------



## Linda-Gail (Sep 25, 2011)

What is a knitty kitty?


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> Do you market them? If so, can you post a link?


I do, but I don't market them online. It's a word of mouth thing for me and I do have a stack of them when I have open market days here in my home before the holidays.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Linda-Gail said:


> What is a knitty kitty?


I think you're taking about my Kitty Knitty, which is the name that one of my friends came up with for the kitty blankets I make.


----------



## akh1149 (May 3, 2012)

She's beautiful and so is her Cat Mat.


----------



## musicmaster (Jun 9, 2012)

What is this beauty's name?


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a 9 month old cat that looks just like this! They could be twins. I am looking for a home for her. I have too many!


----------



## Sharky (Mar 7, 2012)

Your cat is so pretty and loves her rug! I miss my kitty. After 46 married years of having kitties, and always having a kitty growing up, my last named Alice went 'over the bridge' a few months ago, she was nearly 20. I named her after my grandmother--sigh! miss having a kitty or 3 around.

I'm enjoying all you KPers' kitty stories! So that is a positive!


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

mammakim said:


> We have dogs so that isn't an issue here thank goodness.


Maybe not --- I had just completed my first-ever Fair Isle socks and had worn them one time. On returning home, I took the socks off and laid them on the arm of my chair while changing shoes, and forgot and left them there. Big mistake. When I came back for them later, I had one sock. The other was hi-jacked by one of my pitbulls and still has not turned up(six months ago now). I guess she ate it!


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

mine do that also and there is no outsmarting - guess they need their own. I have a puppy and a cat that are convinced they can knit.


----------



## lee.cindy (May 30, 2011)

I go off on cat mat benders every now and then. I knit a bunch of mats, usually in garter stitch because it makes them nice and lofty then I donate them to the local shelter. Last time I was at the shelter I saw several kitties enjoying their mats. That feels good.


----------



## Woolyouknitwithme (May 13, 2012)

That so cute, at least she doesn't tear it to shreds like my puppy did!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Pretty fur baby. She knew what she wanted! Good job figuring out a solution agreeable to you both!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Dogs have masters, cats have slaves.
What a beautiful kitty.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

Your cat is so lovely. I miss having cats. Now we have dogs because DD loves dogs. I wish I had cats too but partner says no please.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

Aww, she is a sweetie! I have one cat just like that, she lies in wait until I put my knitting down, then she is on it in a flash.


----------



## Sharky (Mar 7, 2012)

lee.cindy said:


> I go off on cat mat benders every now and then. I knit a bunch of mats, usually in garter stitch because it makes them nice and lofty then I donate them to the local shelter. Last time I was at the shelter I saw several kitties enjoying their mats. That feels good.


That is such a grand idea!


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

What a sweetie! She is beautiful...and determined!


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Your cat isn't spoiled, you are just well trained. This is exactly what I tell people when it comes to my dog. He loves to take the skein of yarn I am working on and run around the dining room table or chairs and redecorate my house. I finally gave him his own skein he can play with and now he lies on his bed and plays with it, leaving me to do my own thing without having to undo his decorating.
Your cat is a beauty.


----------



## lindypops (May 17, 2011)

Sasha was only trying to tell you that she thinks you do wonderful knitting and that she would like to "test drive" your project to make sure it was up to standard. By the look on her cute face it definately passed muster.


----------



## canknitgurl (Apr 16, 2011)

That is so funny...I have a cat who does things like that too. Usually she just ignores me except when I'm doing something like laying out my knitting to measure it, working at my computer on a paper or even when I'm doing yoga; then she's right there...on top of my computer, lying on my knitting or doing figure eights around my limbs as I do my yoga poses. It's like they know when they can get on your nerves to the max! The only thing saving them is their cuteness factor.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> I give up, the cat has won the battle and the prize is her own "Cat Mat".
> Sasha is my youngest cat who seems to want to lay on my WIP if I dare lay it down to measure or just to put aside. Doesn't matter where I lay it, she will get on it. So instead of fighting her, wasting precious knitting time with trying to reason with her, I decided to give her, her own knitting.
> It's working, she is content to lay on her mat while I can put my work in progress wherever I need to.
> Wow, she has finally got me trained.


my cats have a few of thier own mats here and there around the house. The one is facsinated with the ends of my needles when I am knitting. The other also thinks I should be spending more time with him rather than with a ball of yarn. Funny how they know how to get our attention.They do know how to train they're owners.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

DH and I are pretty well trained! I have a cat and so does he. They picked us. His is the ornery one, mine is the affectionate one only to me. His plays all kinds of games and gets into everything!! I have a little stuffed bunny and a teddy bear who sit on a shelf under my mirror by the front door. EVERY night when we are in bed she gets them both down and carries them under a special chair where she sleeps with "her babies". They're in the same place every morning! She also follows any beam of light and pounces on it. Makes it really tough to use a flashlight. Mine is a lap snuggler but she doesn't like my yarn tickling her!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Love it!! I can identify with this problem - Harry the cat always sits on my lap when I want to knit or crochet so I have to have at least 2-3 WIP in order to continue as she is lying on my work! I have the added "bonus" that she can chew through the wool in a flash and I suddenly find an "end" to my wool that I have to rejoin. I am so grateful to the "magic knots" found on U-tube that make joining ends so easy.

Wonder if her own blanket would solve the problem.... :wink:


----------



## Sharky (Mar 7, 2012)

knitknack said:


> Your cat isn't spoiled, you are just well trained. This is exactly what I tell people when it comes to my dog. He loves to take the skein of yarn I am working on and run around the dining room table or chairs and redecorate my house. I finally gave him his own skein he can play with and now he lies on his bed and plays with it, leaving me to do my own thing without having to undo his decorating.
> Your cat is a beauty.


One of our 4 furry doggies has developed a 'taste' for angora yarn. I swear he can smell it out of my knitting bag, I've been using it for the Santa beard on Christmas socks, have rescued it 3 times, but not before it had been chewed into smaller pieces. Now the angora yarn is under 'lock and key!'


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

blackat99 said:


> Love it!! I can identify with this problem - Harry the cat always sits on my lap when I want to knit or crochet so I have to have at least 2-3 WIP in order to continue as she is lying on my work! I have the added "bonus" that she can chew through the wool in a flash and I suddenly find an "end" to my wool that I have to rejoin. I am so grateful to the "magic knots" found on U-tube that make joining ends so easy.
> 
> Wonder if her own blanket would solve the problem.... :wink:


Here is a link to that knot....it's magic..........
http://janerichmond.blogspot.ca/p/tutorials.html

You have to scroll down, once you get there.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I give up, the cat has won the battle and the prize is her own "Cat Mat".
> Sasha is my youngest cat who seems to want to lay on my WIP if I dare lay it down to measure or just to put aside. Doesn't matter where I lay it, she will get on it. So instead of fighting her, wasting precious knitting time with trying to reason with her, I decided to give her, her own knitting.
> It's working, she is content to lay on her mat while I can put my work in progress wherever I need to.
> Wow, she has finally got me trained.


sm. price to pay to keep her happy--love your story--who could say no to this 'angel'? will she be learning to knit?


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

What a pretty calico. I have a dilute calico myself. In my family the little mats that I make for the cats are called CAT DOILYS. My Pepper, the calico lost her meow to meningitis as a tiny kitten. She was a fostered bottle fed kitty . I honestly don't think that she knows that she's a cat, thou she is the champion climber of the two.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

That is cute.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

She's a beautiful cat and she looks pretty happy on her new mat. She knows she's special.


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

I love the cat and the mat, I am a cat person and my big yellow cat likes his own yarn too. :-D


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

It's lovely - such a nice foil for her colors.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

pamgillies1 said:


> Lovely, colour co-ordinated dog and cat!!!
> I have 4 cats, 1 epileptic, 1 type 2 diabetic, 1 like a ball on legs, although she doesn't eat much and 1 very quiet black one (no problems with her so fingers crossed it stays that way). I also feed 2 stray cats and 4 hedgehogs!!!! Costs a fortune.


How cool and curious for me! We don't have hedgehogs in the US. Have to go to a zoo to see one live! I can't imagine having 4wild ones around to feed. How FUN!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I give up, the cat has won the battle and the prize is her own "Cat Mat".
> Sasha is my youngest cat who seems to want to lay on my WIP if I dare lay it down to measure or just to put aside. Doesn't matter where I lay it, she will get on it. So instead of fighting her, wasting precious knitting time with trying to reason with her, I decided to give her, her own knitting.
> It's working, she is content to lay on her mat while I can put my work in progress wherever I need to.
> Wow, she has finally got me trained.


Yes you finally understood what she was trying to tell you. She wanted a bed that has the scent of your hands all over it.


----------



## kathleenknits (Jan 27, 2012)

You did the RIGHT thing. We must keep our furry friends happy. She looks good on her new mat !


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I made a knitted cover for an old foot stool, now I have to fight one of my cats when I need to put my feet on it. He looks quite indignant when I want to use it. Lol


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I give up, the cat has won the battle and the prize is her own "Cat Mat".
> Sasha is my youngest cat who seems to want to lay on my WIP if I dare lay it down to measure or just to put aside. Doesn't matter where I lay it, she will get on it. So instead of fighting her, wasting precious knitting time with trying to reason with her, I decided to give her, her own knitting.
> It's working, she is content to lay on her mat while I can put my work in progress wherever I need to.
> Wow, she has finally got me trained.


She is so happy that mama made her a sweet knitted mat to rest and watch you work. What a beautiful kitty! She looks so pleased.


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

Very pretty cat! Very practical solution.... You know what "they" say.....dogs have owners....cats have slaves. Apparently it's just taken you a little while to learn YOUR place in the scheme of things lol.

My Mum's cats sleep on satin pillow slips over their cushions....


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

My friend has a poodle that loves flannel infant blankies. For Christmas a few years ago I bought a package of 3 receiving blankets and crocheted an edging on them. She still uses them.


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I give up, the cat has won the battle and the prize is her own "Cat Mat".
> Sasha is my youngest cat who seems to want to lay on my WIP if I dare lay it down to measure or just to put aside. Doesn't matter where I lay it, she will get on it. So instead of fighting her, wasting precious knitting time with trying to reason with her, I decided to give her, her own knitting.
> It's working, she is content to lay on her mat while I can put my work in progress wherever I need to.
> Wow, she has finally got me trained.


 :thumbup:  She is now one happy cat  and a sweetie


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

She reminds me of my Ethel Mertz, also a calico. I always agree with her too. That way, no one gets hurt. I'm just kidding. I've never seen her hiss or scratch. She just makes it obvious she prefers it her way, and we do whatever she wants. We all catch on eventually.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ethel Mertz also prefers a satin pillowcase for watching out the window.



phoenix knitter said:


> Very pretty cat! Very practical solution.... You know what "they" say.....dogs have owners....cats have slaves. Apparently it's just taken you a little while to learn YOUR place in the scheme of things lol.
> 
> My Mum's cats sleep on satin pillow slips over their cushions....


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> She reminds me of my Ethel Mertz, also a calico. I always agree with her too. That way, no one gets hurt. I'm just kidding. I've never seen her hiss or scratch. She just makes it obvious she prefers it her way, and we do whatever she wants. We all catch on eventually.


I had to laugh when I read your cat's name "Ethel Mertz", we had a dog named "Otis Campbell", we've had a "Lucy", a "Barney" and an "Aunt Bea"......all cats.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Do you think your sweetie claimed her little mat because you made it in her colors?
I'm surprised she is so happy with it. Cats usually want the things you are still working on.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

mammakim said:


> That is funny. At least you thought of a way to keep her happy so you canay your stuff down without worrying about it. We have dogs so that isn't an issue here thank goodness.


I have both dogs and cats and believe it or not the dog is worse than the cat...he will pull the blanket in progress out of my knitting bag and work it into a pile on the floor and nest in it till I catch him...I have taken to putting it in the closet on the other side of the gate he can't go through but I see him looking and turning his head like he is trying to figure out how to get at it...it is really funny in a way to see my full grown 98lb. black lab trying to nest on a baby blanket...LOL...


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

She's beautiful


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

My lab-ausie mix Star steals balls of yarn if I leave them low enough. I keep all of my left over balls of yarn all over the house in pretty basket.
I really have to make sure that they are out of her reach.
I have a sign in my kitchen that says " my pets aren't spoiled . I'm just well trained" lol!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I had a Basset, Barney too. I've been begging for an orange Lucy Ricardo or white Fred Mertz. I guess I should thank him or I'd be learning to spin cat hair.



laurelarts said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > She reminds me of my Ethel Mertz, also a calico. I always agree with her too. That way, no one gets hurt. I'm just kidding. I've never seen her hiss or scratch. She just makes it obvious she prefers it her way, and we do whatever she wants. We all catch on eventually.
> ...


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

Te,he,he! I keep threatening to spin dog hair .


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I had a Basset, Barney too. I've been begging for an orange Lucy Ricardo or white Fred Mertz. I guess I should thank him or I'd be learning to spin cat hair.
> 
> I had to laugh when I read your cat's name "Ethel Mertz", we had a dog named "Otis Campbell", we've had a "Lucy", a "Barney" and an "Aunt Bea"......all cats.


[/quote]

Then came my Shakespearean years and I had "Hamlet", "Claudius", "Julius", and "Romeo and Juliet" as well as "King Lear".......


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Time for a Polonius for you?

Were they all orators? Hopefully not at 3:00 AM.



laurelarts said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > I had a Basset, Barney too. I've been begging for an orange Lucy Ricardo or white Fred Mertz. I guess I should thank him or I'd be learning to spin cat hair.
> ...


Then came my Shakespearean years and I had "Hamlet", "Claudius", "Julius", and "Romeo and Juliet" as well as "King Lear".......[/quote]


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

All the cats I've ever owned love to sit on anything wool. Maybe they smell the sheep in there somewhere and feel akin to the animal. I have donated old wool sweaters to the cats, in cardboard boxes and that's their favorite places to sleep. They also love fleece blankets, folded in fourths, which is comfy and warm. Their favorite place is on a table by the window, where they huddle together for warmth.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Mine like to lay on the pattern when I set it down next to me.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

BobnDejasMom said:


> My friend has a poodle that loves flannel infant blankies. For Christmas a few years ago I bought a package of 3 receiving blankets and crocheted an edging on them. She still uses them.


I have a Groodle (Golden Retriever- Standard poodle)
Who had his own flannel baby blankie when he came to live with me. He is 5 now and still carries it around the house- the very same blankie.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Ahhh, such a pretty kitty!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > She reminds me of my Ethel Mertz, also a calico. I always agree with her too. That way, no one gets hurt. I'm just kidding. I've never seen her hiss or scratch. She just makes it obvious she prefers it her way, and we do whatever she wants. We all catch on eventually.
> ...


My 6th graders one year named our class hamster Mrs. Bean in deference to Mr Bean the British comedian. A different class named our pet mouse Mr Jingles after the one in the movie, The Green Mile.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Wool is for cuddling (for our furry friends)


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

La la patti said:


> Te,he,he! I keep threatening to spin dog hair .


Well, we gotta do something with it!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> Mine like to lay on the pattern when I set it down next to me.


Mine too. I wonder if they think they're helping!


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

In His infinite wisdom: (I think it goes something like this)

All things bright and beautiful
All creatures great and small
All things wise and wonderful
The Lord God made them all

And aren't we blessed with them! Well, maybe not cockroaches and things like that, but. . .the rest of them are such good little buddies. Love the pet/yarn/blanket stories!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I have an Isis, Anubis, Gandalf and squeak


----------



## jsoma6 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm making catghans for our local shelter that has cat inour local Petmarts and my cat Gloria has to check and test each one for me. I guess she has to make sure they are comfy for the shelter cats.


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

Perfect in every way


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

My cat Osie has to have his own "blankie" when he sits beside me on the sofa. I have a cat mat that reflects body heat that he insists must be arranged on the sofa before he will sit beside me--otherwise he sits in my lap--preferably on whatever project I have going! So it's either human heat or reflected cat heat for Osie. If I try to block my lap/work from his behind or I don't arrange his mat beside me, he sits at my feet and meows till I give in! He's not a bit spoiled, is he?!
Shirley


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Jere is a picture of my cat and my dog and each one of them had to have their own blanket to lay on, actually it is time to make a new one for the dog it has begun to get old and tattered


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

MRS B that is awesome. I know my ranger gets covered up like that on cool nights. He will pick his head up and look and me for a moment and lay back down as I but the blanket on him. It is like he is saying thank you!. They are incredible animals I do not know what I would do without them


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

very cute. I take it you mean the blankie is old and tattered not the dog!!!!!


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

My puppies both have their own blankets because they like to get underneath them, even their heads,


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

sbubbles84 said:


> My cat Osie has to have his own "blankie" when he sits beside me on the sofa. I have a cat mat that reflects body heat that he insists must be arranged on the sofa before he will sit beside me--otherwise he sits in my lap--preferably on whatever project I have going! So it's either human heat or reflected cat heat for Osie. If I try to block my lap/work from his behind or I don't arrange his mat beside me, he sits at my feet and meows till I give in! He's not a bit spoiled, is he?!
> Shirley


Sounds like he has you trained Shirley, just like Sasha trained me.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes the blankie is old the dog is only going to be 6 in Oct.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

lucky kitty :!:


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

she is a beautiful kitty and just wanted a blankie of her own made by your loving hands


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

La la patti said:


> My lab-ausie mix Star steals balls of yarn if I leave them low enough. I keep all of my left over balls of yarn all over the house in pretty basket.
> I really have to make sure that they are out of her reach.
> I have a sign in my kitchen that says " my pets aren't spoiled . I'm just well trained" lol!


LOL...I swear I hear mine talking to each other and saying "if you lay there and I lay here we can make the humans dance for us again" as they are always laid out in a zig zag down the hall where I need to step over them or try to move them and listen to them have a hissy fit...LOL...but the dog he is the worst and usually starts it when he lays at the begining to the hall all the way across it and you gotta step over cause ya just can't move his fat butt wihtout his help...LOL... and he just don't wanna move ...so I go dancing down the hall laughing all the way and they just look up at me stretch and roll so I pet thier bellies on my way by....LOL...yup well trained I am too...


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

pamgillies1 said:


> I have an Isis, Anubis, Gandalf and squeak


I have Portia, Orlando, Emily, Charlotte, Alexander, Rameses, Victoria, Mary, Bertie, Clyde, Lucy, Elvis, Bodecia, Branston, Pickle and Mikey


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

My Polly is exactly the same, Gypsycream. In fact she fails to understand why I do anything other than feed and scratch round her ears!

I do love the cat on the mat. I wonder if Polly would like one of those. She loves a towel to lay on. Hmmm, I feel a large dishcloth coming into being as a Pollymat. Funnily enough I have loads of pink yarn... lol

Lynda xxx

Your cat on the mat is gorgeous


Gypsycream said:


> Awww love your cat. My cat, Fred doesn't bother with my knitting, just doesn't like me knit when I could be fussing him  Love him though.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

She is very pretty- and I know what you mean. My cat loves to lay on whatever I am knitting at the moment. 
Good idea to give her one of her own.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I really have to get one of my kiddos to teach me how to post pictures so that I can share. All of you remind me of me. I think that we are all cut from the same or very similar cloth. My pets are another set of children for me even thou I still have two living home. The two footed ones are too big to sit and my lap now and I'll tell you that they would never get away with some of the shenanigans that the fur babies do.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Dogs have Owners
Cats have Masters


----------



## catkins (Oct 31, 2011)

One of my cats only bothers me if I'm using Lion Brand Homespun yarn. He loves to come & pick & purr & then curl up in it.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Denzelsma. Just showing off now!!!!! I love the names you have given your cats especially Rameses and Elvis. My DH has a fit that I have 4 and feed two strays, I think he would leave home if I had as many as you Hmmm there's an idea. Just kidding... I think.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

DenzelsMa said:


> pamgillies1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have an Isis, Anubis, Gandalf and squeak
> ...


my cats are: Gizmo, Skunk, Kiki, Fuzzy bear, Prince and Dandy(the last being my favorite he is my Dandy and I am his Cowgirl) My dog is Scoobie (lab) he was named before I rescued him I usually call him Bud...they are my owners what they want they get and there is no arguing with them...LOL..


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

I love the kitty- she's a real beauty. We had a calico kitty, too but I had to put her down a week ago...She belonged to Kathi, my daughter who died in February. Phoebe was was 20 years old & in declining health for 3 years but it was hard to say goodbye. She finally told me it was time to cross the Rainbow & join Kathi...it would have been selfish for me to keep her here when she was hurting. They are now once again enjoying time together & I am sure she is sleeping in Kathi's arms.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Pansy Blabberfingers said:


> I love the kitty- she's a real beauty. We had a calico kitty, too but I had to put her down a week ago...She belonged to Kathi, my daughter who died in February. Phoebe was was 20 years old & in declining health for 3 years but it was hard to say goodbye. She finally told me it was time to cross the Rainbow & join Kathi...it would have been selfish for me to keep her here when she was hurting. They are now once again enjoying time together & I am sure she is sleeping in Kathi's arms.


So sorry for your loss of your daughter and her beloved Phoebe. It's so hard but you know they are together. I lost one recently myself, "Little Man", he looked like he was wearing a tuxedo, hence the name. He was 17 and he died in my arms. I was so glad that I was holding him when he crossed over the Rainbow Bridge. I have a whole slew of pets waiting for me and I can just envision them all running to meet me when my time comes.


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

I, too, have given up on a small rug...it now sits next to my computer so the girls will sit on it and not in the middle of my arms while I'm trying to type. They're worth it! Love your cat's coloring, looks good with her new blankie


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

I also have a lot of beloved pets waiting for me on the other side... The picture was taken about 10 years ago when she was in her prime. I held Phoebe until the end & I believe then Kathi picked her up when she crossed over...


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

pamgillies1 said:


> Denzelsma. Just showing off now!!!!! I love the names you have given your cats especially Rameses and Elvis. My DH has a fit that I have 4 and feed two strays, I think he would leave home if I had as many as you Hmmm there's an idea. Just kidding... I think.


Not showing off, honestly, and I missed one off the list, Nikki. It's just that so many cats are treated very badly here that we had to do something to help. We live in a very rural area and many people here regard cats as vermin. Very few cats are neutered so there are many unwanted kittens. They are disposed of in whatever way is most convenient, often drowning. All our cats have been spayed or castrated as soon as they are old enough.
We also end up feeding an occasional stray. At present it's a young un-neutered male. Our lot are very tolerant and invite strays to share their biscuits.
Elvis is a female. Her brother is Lucy. I was too hasty in naming them before being able to check the relevant bits. In 2008 someone rang us to say that there were two very wild feral kittens that seemed to have no mother. They were living in a hedge between a cornfield that was soon to be cut and a fairly busy road. We trapped them and brought them home. It was nearly two months before we could lay so much as a finger on them. Elvis is unusual in that she has black fur with white roots. I have not seen another cat with fur like this. Has anyone else seen one?


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I think you are doing very well and to only miss 1.....
I have 2 strays, un-neutered males, who come each evening to be fed and also 4 hedgehogs, the cats sit back whilst the hedgehogs eat and then they eat what's left. Talking of which I am late feeding them so will have to leave and see to my menagerie. In between giving Gandalf his diabetic meds, feeding strays and hedgehogs the time just flies!!!!!


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

What sweet kitty!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Well now that you mention it . . . 
My cats are: Oliver, Sabrina, Milo, Kovu and Roxy (all related),Bart and Missy and Gwennie (son, dghtr and mother), Cricket (only cat we ever bought from a pet store) and Gigi (rescued and flown to Oregon from the Maui Humane Society). They are all special to our family and have provided much enjoyment and love.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

We have two cats in the family. One cat (Callie) is strictly an indoor cat (rescue cat, adopted after our other cat (Herman) disappeared--no doubt caught by a coyote). Our other cat, Lucy, loves the outdoors and is a famous escape artist getting outside. Well, it seems Lucy has come up missing. I'm sure she has probably been caught by a coyote. 

I cannot stress strongly enough to keep your cats indoors. It is the safest and healtiest place for them.


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

BarbaraSD said:


> We have two cats in the family. One cat (Callie) is strictly an indoor cat (rescue cat, adopted after our other cat (Herman) disappeared--no doubt caught by a coyote). Our other cat, Lucy, loves the outdoors and is a famous escape artist getting outside. Well, it seems Lucy has come up missing. I'm sure she has probably been caught by a coyote.
> 
> I cannot stress strongly enough to keep your cats indoors. It is the safest and healtiest place for them.


Don't give up hope too soon. One of ours, a female called Bertie, left home more than a year ago. We meet her occasionally in the village. She usually comes home with us and stays for a few days then takes off again. She and her two sisters came from a feral family. The feralness has come out in Bertie but not in her sisters, they are happy to stay home. I've known other cats, not necessarily ferals, that are natural loners and don't like the company of other cats. We had one who left home when her kittens were about eight weeks old and went to live in a house along the road where there were no other cats.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> We have two cats in the family. One cat (Callie) is strictly an indoor cat (rescue cat, adopted after our other cat (Herman) disappeared--no doubt caught by a coyote). Our other cat, Lucy, loves the outdoors and is a famous escape artist getting outside. Well, it seems Lucy has come up missing. I'm sure she has probably been caught by a coyote.
> 
> I cannot stress strongly enough to keep your cats indoors. It is the safest and healthiest place for them.


I agree about keeping your cats inside IF you can. I am tired of feeding my cats to nature. We have lost several to bobcats. But there are some cats who are miserable inside and will do like you said and escape.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Never have I owned a cat that stayed indoors, not even when I lived in an apartment. Cats love to be in the fresh air and chewing on grass blades, sniffing flowers and rolling on the cool cement in the heat of summer. I will definitely recommend getting your cat their first series of shots, however. Of the older cats we have that are still in good health, they have all been spayed or neutered and had their shots. They seem to be the healthiest by far. And microchipping them is a good idea.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

MrsB said:


> Never have I owned a cat that stayed indoors, not even when I lived in an apartment. Cats love to be in the fresh air and chewing on grass blades, sniffing flowers and rolling on the cool cement in the heat of summer. I will definitely recommend getting your cat their first series of shots, however. Of the older cats we have that are still in good health, they have all been spayed or neutered and had their shots. They seem to be the healthiest by far. And microchipping them is a good idea.


I asked about microchipping when I adopted my second cat. The vet said they are just starting to dogs here, but not cats yet.


----------



## jsoma6 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sure cats love to go outside, but mine must stay in. In 2001 one of my cats was shot in it's front leg and had to have her leg amputated. luckily I worked at a vet at that time and got a discount. Since then all my cats are inside unless I am outside with them.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

jsoma6 said:


> Sure cats love to go outside, but mine must stay in. In 2001 one of my cats was shot in it's front leg and had to have her leg amputated. luckily I worked at a vet at that time and got a discount. Since then all my cats are inside unless I am outside with them.


sorry your kitty got injured cause some one was careless ...


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

jsoma6 said:


> Sure cats love to go outside, but mine must stay in. In 2001 one of my cats was shot in it's front leg and had to have her leg amputated. luckily I worked at a vet at that time and got a discount. Since then all my cats are inside unless I am outside with them.


The same thing happened to a neighbors dog. Took her three days to crawl home after being shot. She had her leg amputated but you never would have known it. She got around great and taught everyone in the neighborhood a good lesson of acceptance. She lived to be almost 15 years old.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have tried to stay away from this part of this conversation because I feel so strongly about it but when you all started to agree that it is better for kitty to be inside rather than running free I just had to put my 2 cents worth in here....it is un-natural for any animal to be continuously caged...how would you feel if someone locked you in your house and you could never leave it again...yes injury and loss are hard to deal with but it is just part of the nature of things...you would not lock your human children in just because you want to keep them safe from all the hazards in the natural world (though I know you wish you could) so please do not do it to your furry children either they are much happier and healthier if they have the room to run explore, and can hunt their natural foods oh yeah and the benefit to you will be to have no more mice or other little varmints in your yard, garden, and houses...Nature is funny and we can love them and care for them and still let nature take it's natural course while we do it... I am a naturalist as much as I can be and yes I have lost several cats to coyotes, foxes, and even a hawk and I have spent thousands on repairing injuriesI have even had to put a couple down because they were so severely injured they could not be saved but that is natures way so dont make your furry family lose out because you have a fear of what might happen to themoh and one final thought the best thing is to not put collars on your pets at all but if you must please use breakaway collars so if they get caught on something they can still get loose and back home to you without injury even those of you who disagree with me and keep your pets inside at all times should use breakaway collarsas they may escape on you and there are many things in your home they can get hooked on when no one is homethere is nothing worse than finding a choked animal and knowing you are at fault for their injury or death because you are the one who placed that collar on themok don't hate me for this it is just my opinion of things


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

frankie2963 said:


> I have tried to stay away from this part of this conversation because I feel so strongly about it but when you all started to agree that it is better for kitty to be inside rather than running free I just had to put my 2 cents worth in here....it is un-natural for any animal to be continuously caged...how would you feel if someone locked you in your house and you could never leave it again...yes injury and loss are hard to deal with but it is just part of the nature of things...you would not lock your human children in just because you want to keep them safe from all the hazards in the natural world (though I know you wish you could) so please do not do it to your furry children either they are much happier and healthier if they have the room to run explore, and can hunt their natural foods oh yeah and the benefit to you will be to have no more mice or other little varmints in your yard, garden, and houses...Nature is funny and we can love them and care for them and still let nature take it's natural course while we do it... I am a naturalist as much as I can be and yes I have lost several cats to coyotes, foxes, and even a hawk and I have spent thousands on repairing injuriesI have even had to put a couple down because they were so severely injured they could not be saved but that is natures way so dont make your furry family lose out because you have a fear of what might happen to themoh and one final thought the best thing is to not put collars on your pets at all but if you must please use breakaway collars so if they get caught on something they can still get loose and back home to you without injury even those of you who disagree with me and keep your pets inside at all times should use breakaway collarsas they may escape on you and there are many things in your home they can get hooked on when no one is homethere is nothing worse than finding a choked animal and knowing you are at fault for their injury or death because you are the one who placed that collar on themok don't hate me for this it is just my opinion of things


No one is going to hate you. It's obvious you have a love for animals. Each person must decide what is best for their pets. I have dogs and cats. Some are in and some are out. I wouldn't dare let my Shi tzu run free, but she does go outside when I am with her. My beagle is another story as is my Border Collie. I have a cat that has never been outside, shows no interest whatsoever in going outside. But my other 4 cats go in and out. Out to play, in to potty and sleep.....


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> frankie2963 said:
> 
> 
> > I have tried to stay away from this part of this conversation because I feel so strongly about it but when you all started to agree that it is better for kitty to be inside rather than running free I just had to put my 2 cents worth in here....it is un-natural for any animal to be continuously caged...how would you feel if someone locked you in your house and you could never leave it again...yes injury and loss are hard to deal with but it is just part of the nature of things...you would not lock your human children in just because you want to keep them safe from all the hazards in the natural world (though I know you wish you could) so please do not do it to your furry children either they are much happier and healthier if they have the room to run explore, and can hunt their natural foods oh yeah and the benefit to you will be to have no more mice or other little varmints in your yard, garden, and houses...Nature is funny and we can love them and care for them and still let nature take it's natural course while we do it... I am a naturalist as much as I can be and yes I have lost several cats to coyotes, foxes, and even a hawk and I have spent thousands on repairing injuriesI have even had to put a couple down because they were so severely injured they could not be saved but that is natures way so dont make your furry family lose out because you have a fear of what might happen to themoh and one final thought the best thing is to not put collars on your pets at all but if you must please use breakaway collars so if they get caught on something they can still get loose and back home to you without injury even those of you who disagree with me and keep your pets inside at all times should use breakaway collarsas they may escape on you and there are many things in your home they can get hooked on when no one is homethere is nothing worse than finding a choked animal and knowing you are at fault for their injury or death because you are the one who placed that collar on themok don't hate me for this it is just my opinion of things
> ...


From a British point of view, our cats do not face coyotes but of course there are hazards here. Their main enemy is the road. All cats can be and should be microchipped and I know some cats spend very happy lives as indoor cats. My cats have always had the freedom to come and go as they please with catflaps to the back garden (they know the front of the house is forbidden). As neutered females they tend not to go far and are mostly in at night. I've had one cat who was run over (scared by a bully male cat) but the others have been put down after a good and reasonably long life. Life is not without risk and of course it depends where you live but I think it's sad if cats cannot have some access to outside world. Just one other point, if you do have an indoor cat, please make a pot of grass available as cats need to eat grass for many reasons including getting rid of furballs. Lesson over and I hope I haven't been too pedantic but I love cats so much and want them all to have long and happy lives.

luv Lynda xxx


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I couldn't keep my male cat in if I tried. After surgery the vet said keep him in for a month, we managed 20 minutes, he was tearing the house apart and everytime a door was opened he made a break for freedom. He yowled so loudly it would have been impossible to keep him indoors.


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

You have a beautiful cat.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I have ten cats. Some of them love to spend their whole days outside. A few would love nothing better to stay indoors all day. When the weather is very warm, I like to encourage them to go into the back yard, which is 1/4 acre big, surrounding by fruit trees, places to climb and grassy vegetation. If they would share the backyard with their canine companion, which most of them do, that would be my preference. As with humans, I tend to let them tell me which venue they prefer and I make sure they are always in at night, much to the consternation of a few of the older, wily male cats who know that raccoons, possums and other critters are out at night and would prefer scouting them out.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I try to keep my cats in at night, no possums or racoons but a horrible tom next door, a real bruiser who terrorises my tom. Guess which of my cats likes to be out at night!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

cute cat!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

She looks a lot like my friskie. She was telling you she wanted one of her own but you did not catch on at first, she is sitting pretty now!


----------



## iceangel (Jul 5, 2011)

Aww she is so cute...also I love her name - one of my little girls is called Sasha!!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

iceangel said:


> Aww she is so cute...also I love her name - one of my little girls is called Sasha!!


She was just so beautiful we had to give her a beautiful name. I'm sure you feel the same way about your choice of names


----------



## kathleenknits (Jan 27, 2012)

As I was petting my very long haired Siamese this am. and cuddling....I noticed it was that wonderful fur touching my fingers........kind of like....say, Yarn, when you go to the Yarn store....you can't put it down because it FEELS SO GOOD..
anyone else have this sickness....


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Kathleen,

You are not alone, my hand is raised


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

What a lovely cat. Mine prefers a basket of clean laundry. Love the idea of a catghan, now there's a thought for when the gardening season comes to an end.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

kathleenknits said:


> As I was petting my very long haired Siamese this am. and cuddling....I noticed it was that wonderful fur touching my fingers........kind of like....say, Yarn, when you go to the Yarn store....you can't put it down because it FEELS SO GOOD..
> anyone else have this sickness....


I was just saying on another thread I have some apricot gossamer that is still skeined because I lOVE to squish it ... I told them I covet my own yarn!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

frankie2963 said:


> I have tried to stay away from this part of this conversation because I feel so strongly about it but when you all started to agree that it is better for kitty to be inside rather than running free I just had to put my 2 cents worth in here....it is un-natural for any animal to be continuously caged...how would you feel if someone locked you in your house and you could never leave it again...yes injury and loss are hard to deal with but it is just part of the nature of things...you would not lock your human children in just because you want to keep them safe from all the hazards in the natural world (though I know you wish you could) so please do not do it to your furry children either they are much happier and healthier if they have the room to run explore, and can hunt
> their natural foods oh yeah and the benefit to you will be to have no more mice or other little varmints in your yard, garden, and houses...Nature is funny and we can love them and care for them and still let nature take it's natural course while we do it... I am a naturalist as much as I can be and yes I have lost several cats to coyotes, foxes, and even a hawk and I have spent thousands on repairing injuriesI have even had to put a couple down because they were so severely injured they could not be saved but that is natures way so dont make your furry family lose out because you have a fear of what might happen to themoh and one final thought the best thing is to not put collars on your pets at all but if you must please use breakaway collars so if they get caught on something they can still get loose and back home to you without injury even those of you who disagree with me and keep your pets inside at all times should use breakaway collarsas they may escape on you and there are many things in your home they can get hooked on when no one is homethere is nothing worse than finding a choked animal and knowing you are at fault for their injury or death because you are the one who placed that collar on themok don't hate me for this it is just my opinion of things


I certainly don't hate you for your opinion! We will just have to agree to disagree. It is a proven fact that indoor cats live longer than those that go outside. I wish we could let our cat go outside because we have the perfect yard for a cat, but I'm tired of being the provider of food to the wildlife.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

AWWWWWW she is so pretty. But you do realize she is training you and got what she wanted. Now let us know how long before she gets tired of that one and will want another one. LOL


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Everyone respects your opinion, frankie2963, but many communities actually have ordinances against allowing your animals to roam free. I live in one such community. I also worry about losing my babies to wildlife. We live in a property that backs up to a stand of woods. Many nights we can hear the coyotes howl, and we have raccoons, foxes, owls, hawks, etc. living in those woods. So to follow the law AND protect my babies, my babies stay indoors. 
Blessings,
Shirley


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

AMEN. Keep them in to live.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

BarbaraSD said:


> I certainly don't hate you for your opinion! We will just have to agree to disagree. It is a proven fact that indoor cats live longer than those that go outside. I wish we could let our cat go outside because we have the perfect yard for a cat, but I'm tired of being the provider of food to the wildlife.


I feed mine inside(they come in eat and go back out) no food outside except what they catch and eat so I don't feed the wildlife unless I want to that is....and please tell my 20 yr old cat she should be dead by now...doc says she is healthy as a horse and and could live to be 25 or more...she eats food only in the winter when prey is scarce other than that I hardly see her except when it gets really cold out in the winter or she is sleeping on the porch swing in the summer after devouring a rodent or two....I do deworm her once a month and put flea meds on her to not do so would be absolutely cruel...


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Gurney said:


> What a lovely cat. Mine prefers a basket of clean laundry. Love the idea of a catghan, now there's a thought for when the gardening season comes to an end.


mine likes to jump in the laundry as I take it off the line she thinks it is her personal playpen...LOL


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I guess living with pets is like living with children in that we all have our style of "parenting". probably what works for one may not work for another. 
Where we camp there were hawks who could have lifted our tiny dog so we kept an eye on "Baby" all the time. I let our orange kitten free in the yard and found it had been run over by a car outside our house. But we had an old stray cat who would not come in and we had to provide it a place outside to live. It was angora so had a warm coat but winters were cold and Mom said years later we should have made her be inside. I guess it's a personal decision and I can't say what others should do. I've gotten to a stage of my life where I avoid the word "should" because it implies I know what is best for others and I now feel I don't. There are usually two sides to every issue...mine and the right one


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

You misunderstood. I don't put food outside for the wildlife. I was implying I was no longer going to allow my cat to go outside and thereby possibly become a meal for the wildlife around here. I wish I could let my cat go outside, but not willing to put her life in jeopardy. I'm not telling anyone what *they* should do, only what *I* should do to keep her safe.



frankie2963 said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > I certainly don't hate you for your opinion! We will just have to agree to disagree. It is a proven fact that indoor cats live longer than those that go outside. I wish we could let our cat go outside because we have the perfect yard for a cat, but I'm tired of being the provider of food to the wildlife.
> ...


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

There seem to be many opinions about whether cats should live indoors or indoors. At times these differences almost border on argument.
I think that much depends on the areas we live in and what hazards are there for our cats. If there is a serious danger from wildlife I can understand that anyone living in such an area might choose to keep their cats indoors.
I live in area where there is said to be some danger to younger cats from foxes, buzzards and snakes. I have no proof of this myself, but it is what I have been told by local people. I have lost cats of various ages since I have lived in France but I think the cause is more likely to have been a human cat-hater than wildlife.
I think that each person must decide for her/himself what is best and safest for their pets and act accordingly.
I read in one of the posts that outdoor cats have a very short lifespan but that indoor cats live on average to around 14 years. My cats live mainly outdoors but are fed indoors and some of them spend more time indoors than others. However, they are all free to be inside or outside just as they choose, except if they are ill when we keep them indoors. My own experience of cats' lifespan does not agree with the figures I refer to above, but it's possible that the person who quoted those figures was referring to feral cats as opposed to cats that live fully indoors.
We all love our cats so please, please don't let that love and our concern for them draw us into any kind of dispute.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

I am knitting a new blankie for my pig. He loves to arrange his blankies just so before going to sleep with his snout. "Tater" likes to have at least three at all times so I will be replacing the oldest and most worn one soon. My hubby is always bring home bags of other knitters leftover acrylic yarn from garage sales, so I always have enough to make colorful piggie blankets.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

BarbaraSD said:


> You misunderstood. I don't put food outside for the wildlife. I was implying I was no longer going to allow my cat to go outside and thereby possibly become a meal for the wildlife around here. I wish I could let my cat go outside, but not willing to put her life in jeopardy. I'm not telling anyone what *they* should do, only what *I* should do to keep her safe.


BarbaraSD,
I apologize for misunderstanding as I thought you meant you were putting out food for the kitty and the wildlife was eating that food and that is why I stated it the way I did...I am not telling anyone else what *they* should do with their pets only stating what *I* do with Mine...I am also stating the way that *I* feel about the subject of keeping them inside...I *think* that they are more equiped to handle the wilderness we call our backyards than any human ever could be...hence the enormus population of feral cats in this country. That fact along with the things that *I* have experienced in having cats around all of my life shows *me* that it is not as "un-safe or un-healthy" for them outside as *I* am being led to believe...I have this *OPINION* because when I was a kid we had barn cats and house cats...the barn cats slept in the barn and the house cats came in the house when *they* wanted to...in all I have raised and rescued more than 300 cats so therefore I have formed a very strong opinion on this subject...I am very sorry if it came out wrong and sounded as if I was trying to tell others what they should do...That was *NOT* my intention...


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

I can't speak for anyone else, frankie2963, but I was not offended by your post. I hope no one was offended by mine. If it was not illegal for my babies to roam, and I felt it was safe, my babies would go outside, too. I would also like to thank you for rescuing more than 300 cats! Blessings on you and your efforts!
Hugs,
Shirley


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

sbubbles84 said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, frankie2963, but I was not offended by your post. I hope no one was offended by mine. If it was not illegal for my babies to roam, and I felt it was safe, my babies would go outside, too. I would also like to thank you for rescuing more than 300 cats! Blessings on you and your efforts!
> Hugs,
> Shirley


Thank you at the present moment I am caring for 6 of those rescues and two that are too wild to come in I put food out on my porch for them in the morning and then pick up any that is left in the evening I am waiting on my local shelter to be able to loan me the live traps so that I can get them to the vet and maybe get them resocialized with my regular group and find them good loving homes again the shelter helps me to cover food and vet bills and to get thm homes once i rehabilitate them...It is actually a lot of fun to watch them go from official "Scaredy Cat" to this super lovable "I aint afraid a nothin' as long as you got me in your lap" type of cat...or when they change from the "get back I got claws" tough guy to the "ooooohh do that some more I won't ever show you my claws" sissy....


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

A friend does the same type of rescue as you do. She spends a great deal of her own money to have the cats she traps spayed and neutered, (her vet gives her a discount--bless his heart!) There isn't really any rescue organization operating in her area, cats seemed to gravitate to, (or were dumped on!)her farm, so she took up the challenge. Some of her cats become friendly enough to rehome, the other cats she offers shelter in her barn and feeds. It's wonderful that you both do this! Blessings!
Hugs,
Shirley


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

The various veterinarians I have had contact with over many, many years have all told me that cats are safer and generally healthier when kept indoors. For apt dwellers, this certainly makes sense, especially if one lives in a high traffic or major roadway area. However, I personally feel that cats have the right and desire to be outdoors, eating fresh grass blades, chasing butterflies, smelling flowers and feeling the sun, wind and yes, rain, upon their bodies. I do take my pets to the vet when they are sick but generally doctor them myself when they contract the occasional, minor injury such as an abscess. I just cannot imagine caging a cat in an environment when the outdoors is so conveniently beyond the back door. To each his/her own, eh? The most important things that cats require are proper nutrition, stimulus, medical care and love, as needed.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

sbubbles84 said:


> A friend does the same type of rescue as you do. She spends a great deal of her own money to have the cats she traps spayed and neutered, (her vet gives her a discount--bless his heart!) There isn't really any rescue organization operating in her area, cats seemed to gravitate to, (or were dumped on!)her farm, so she took up the challenge. Some of her cats become friendly enough to rehome, the other cats she offers shelter in her barn and feeds. It's wonderful that you both do this! Blessings!
> Hugs,
> Shirley


she can get in touch with her local Humane Society or Agricultural Department and either one can set her up as a registered animal rescue person or shelter however they do it where she is and that can give her all kinds of Non-profit benefits like tax free food and care and the feral cat spay or nueter program(Catch and Release) it takes care of about 95% of the cost for you...or at least it does here...


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

MrsB said:
 

> The various veterinarians I have had contact with over many, many years have all told me that cats are safer and generally healthier when kept indoors. For apt dwellers, this certainly makes sense, especially if one lives in a high traffic or major roadway area. However, I personally feel that cats have the right and desire to be outdoors, eating fresh grass blades, chasing butterflies, smelling flowers and feeling the sun, wind and yes, rain, upon their bodies. I do take my pets to the vet when they are sick but generally doctor them myself when they contract the occasional, minor injury such as an abscess. I just cannot imagine caging a cat in an environment when the outdoors is so conveniently beyond the back door. To each his/her own, eh? The most important things that cats require are proper nutrition, stimulus, medical care and love, as needed.


not to mention the occasional chomp on wild catnip...LOL...


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

sbubbles84 said:


> Everyone respects your opinion, frankie2963, but many communities actually have ordinances against allowing your animals to roam free. I live in one such community. I also worry about losing my babies to wildlife. We live in a property that backs up to a stand of woods. Many nights we can hear the coyotes howl, and we have raccoons, foxes, owls, hawks, etc. living in those woods. So to follow the law AND protect my babies, my babies stay indoors.
> Blessings,
> Shirley


 Yeah I lived in a place like that once ...right after they passed that ordinance I built me a cat run outta 3/4 of my back yard and let them have at it that way and then I imediately put my house on the market and as soon as it was sold I bought one in a much more animal friendly neighborhood...the place I left on the other hand became one of those gated retirement communities with a no animals or kids policy(kids could visit they just could not live there)...I just don't like that much control over what I do with my own property so now I live in the boonies where the only ordinances we have are to be kind to your nieghbor, close the gate behind you so the cows and horses don't get out, don't liter, and the most important one of all is to yield the right of way to the tractors(hay I'm not kidding they will run you over :shock: LOLOL)... ...and my beautiful babies are really glad that mommy was able to move them out to the wild side.... :-D ...they are happy so I am happy...they are the bosses as someone stated earlier and this is what they wanted all along... :-D


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Many times, people on limited income have access to discount facilities. When I had 5 male cats in need of neutering, I called the Humane Society. They sent a volunteer to my house to p/u the cats, take them to the facility for neutering and returned them the next day - all for $50.

There is an organization here called "PAWS" who will examine and treat your animal for free, based on your economic situation. I had a cat with a huge lump on its head that had some kind of hair follicle cyst and took him into their once-a-month clinic. They ran blood tests and a few days later, called me to let me know which vet in the area had volunteered their surgical services. When I picked him up, he looked very good, except for the stitches in his head. But, he healed nicely and to this day is a healthy, robust cat. See if there is a PAWS organization in your area, too.


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a good friend who gave me a plaque that says " Dogs have masters, Cats have staff". We have had both, cats and dogs and I can certainly say that this is very true! I put my wip in a bag to keep kitty off. Yours looks pretty comfy on her mat.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Cats with Thumbs advertisement is hilarious!


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

MrsB said:


> Cats with Thumbs advertisement is hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

10 cutest cat moments
I want that Siamese kitten!


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

MrsB said:


> 10 cutest cat moments
> I want that Siamese kitten!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

frankie2963
I apologize for misunderstanding as I thought you meant you were putting out food for the kitty and the wildlife was eating that food and that is why I stated it the way I did...I am not telling anyone else what *they* should do with their pets only stating what *I* do with Mine...I am also stating the way that *I* feel about the subject of keeping them inside...I *think* that they are more equiped to handle the wilderness we call our backyards than any human ever could be...hence the enormus population of feral cats in this country. That fact along with the things that *I* have experienced in having cats around all of my life shows *me* that it is not as "un-safe or un-healthy" for them outside as *I* am being led to believe...I have this *OPINION* because when I was a kid we had barn cats and house cats...the barn cats slept in the barn and the house cats came in the house when *they* wanted to...in all I have raised and rescued more than 300 cats so therefore I have formed a very strong opinion on this subject...I am very sorry if it came out wrong and sounded as if I was trying to tell others what they should do...That was *NOT* my intention...[/quote said:


> LOL. You are so *cute* Frankie.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

BarbaraSD said:


> LOL. You are so *cute* Frankie.


I know I am my momma told me so...LOL...


----------

